# Anwischschaltung



## Mr.Spok (26 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Ausschreibung vor mir liegen, wo im Schaltschrank eine Anwischschaltung ausgeschrieben ist.


> Anwischschaltung
> (Bauartgeprüft, mit Funktions- oder
> Gerätediversität)


 
Was ist darunter zu verstehen, bzw. gibts da was Fertiges, wie etwa einen
Not-Aus-Baustein?

mfG Jan


----------



## marlob (26 März 2010)

Wenn nach Spannungsausfall die Spannung wiederkehrt, wird mit einer 
Anwischschaltung die Steuerspannung wieder eingeschaltet.
Das ist aber auch schon alles was ich davon weiss


----------



## Mr.Spok (31 März 2010)

Hallo marlob,


das ist ja schon mal ein Ansatz. 


mfG Jan


----------



## S5-Bastler (31 März 2010)

Wenn man bei Google nach" Anwischschaltung" sucht findet man zwei Beiträge. Einmal diesen hier  und ein DOC Dokument einer Ausschreibung in Russisch und Deutsch. So wie ich das aus dem Dokument rauslese ist das ganso so eine art Hardware Anlauf OB. Soll dafür sorgen das die Anlage nach Netzwiederker automatisch hochläuft.


----------



## Dumbledore (1 April 2010)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> ... Soll dafür sorgen das die Anlage nach Netzwiederker automatisch hochläuft.


Das widerspricht aber doch der Maschinenrichtlinie, oder?


> 1.2. STEUERUNGEN UND BEFEHLSEINRICHTUNGEN
> 1.2.1. Sicherheit und Zuverlässigkeit von Steuerungen
> ...
> Insbesondere ist Folgendes zu beachten:
> — Die Maschine darf nicht unbeabsichtigt in Gang gesetzt werden können;


wobei der Satz


> 1.2.3. Ingangsetzen
> Das Ingangsetzen einer Maschine darf nur durch absichtliches Betätigen einer hierfür vorgesehenen Befehlseinrichtung
> möglich sein.
> Dies gilt auch
> ...


die Sache natürlich relativiert. Aber Spannungswiderkehr ist meines Erachtens IMMER gefährlich, man weiss ja erstmal gar nicht wie lange die Spannung weg war bzw. was in der Zwischenzeit passiert ist. Ich würde so etwas nicht zulassen.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Rudi (1 April 2010)

Am sichersten ist man wenn man gar nicht erst Maschinen baut.
Am besten Banker werden.


----------

